# What to look for in a hoof trimmer



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I have to get hoof trimmers next. Anybody have any suggestions or specific features they like or don't like?? Any specific pair you would suggest?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.jefferspet.com/shear-magic-hoof-trimmer/camid/liv/cp/M6-T1/


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks they look great.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> http://www.jefferspet.com/shear-magic-hoof-trimmer/camid/liv/cp/M6-T1/


I wonder if those work better than the green-handled ones from Tractor Supply? :think:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know. I know there are some green handled ones that are supposed to work as well. They are the same price as the orange ones. I've only ever owned the orange handle ones.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We've got those as well and they have worked great for us  Just remember to keep them sharpened and clean and you'll be set :thumb:


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

I found a great pair on Jeffers website called the ARS hoof trimmers and I got the l red pair and they are amazing such high and professional quality! 


Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I also have the same orange pair an love them.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Get a kiko herd sire and some rough rocks!
My friend could no longer handle hoof trimming, so she built a simple 4' x 4' x 4' tall platform with 4 ramps 1.5' wide. She covered each ramp with the cheapest shingles available. Her goats work and fight all day to gain control of the platform, she hasn't trimmed hooves in 2 years!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

One's that fit your hand comfortably!!!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I 2nd that! Find a pair that fits your hands. I have the green handled ones named Ball & Burgon from Tractor Supply. I like them. The orange handled ones hurt my hands.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

that is exactly why I have been avoiding ordering online b/c you can't feel them in your hand. Not much available locally though but I will check TSC next time we go to the US.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Lori,
Yes, I know what you mean about ordering online. And, those that I've run into are in packages so you still can't get your hands around them literally. I think you have to go by word of mouth and people's hand sizes who say that a certain style fits them. Some people even use garden hand shears, like pruners or hand trimmers as such.
I have medium sized hands that are kind of wide. Medium sized gloves fit my finger length but often not the width of my hand. The green handled, Bull & Burgon brand do fit my hands, whereas the "orange handled" ones don't. Even though the green ones fit my hands, I'm always on the lookout for better. I can't find a pair that allows me to round the toes on the hooves better.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

LoriH said:


> that is exactly why I have been avoiding ordering online b/c you can't feel them in your hand. Not much available locally though but I will check TSC next time we go to the US.


In all honesty, I would suggest you check out the thread on trimming feet with a straight angle grinder and forget the hoof trimmer. That's what I'm going to do!


----------

